# beim Ende der main() das Programm nicht beenden



## Endos (14. Dez 2008)

Hallo,

meine main(String[] args) macht ein neuen Thread(der soll weiter laufen) und kommt dann kurz danach zum Ende der main(String[] args). Am Ende der main wird das Programm automatisch beendet!
Wie kann ich die automatische Beendung abschalten?

Ich will quasi genau das, was ein GUI macht. Das läuft auch weiter.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 5909 (14. Dez 2008)

Thread#setDemon(false)


----------



## Wildcard (14. Dez 2008)

Läuft ewig:

```
public class ThreadStuff {

	/**
	 * @param args
	 */
	public static void main(String[] args) {
		new Thread(new Runnable() {

			@Override
			public void run() {
				while (true) {
					System.out.println("alive");
					try {
						Thread.sleep(500);
					} catch (InterruptedException e) {
						// TODO Auto-generated catch block
						e.printStackTrace();
					}
				}
			}
		}).start();

	}

}
```


----------



## Endos (14. Dez 2008)

ohhhh, das ist mir jetzt peinlcih xD
ich idiot^^ ich hab das start() vergessen 
das kann man zu den Anfängerfragen verschieben 

danke Wildcard!


----------

